# pheasants



## CGC4200 (Aug 26, 2010)

They won't quite survive in my neck of the woods, but get a little north or
west, different story. I knew wing hunters who vacationed in mid-America for this introduced bird.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 27, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> They won't quite survive in my neck of the woods, but get a little north or
> west, different story. I knew wing hunters who vacationed in mid-America for this introduced bird.



We used to have quite a few just out side of the Wichita area but to many road hunters now days. Out west around Ness City had a lot of them. In the winter we used to ride a work train to blow snow off the tracks. It threw the snow clear over the fence line where the pheasant's would lay then they would lift and land in the open fields. There were literally thousands of them standing around in the fields.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 27, 2010)

My dad always talks about when he went pheasent hunting in our area when he was a kid in the 60's and 70's. Now you need to go to a pheasant farm to shoot one here. I see a couple a year now, but nothing like they used to be.

Now guys around here that dont want to go to a hunting preserve go out west to Iowa.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 28, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> My dad always talks about when he went pheasent hunting in our area when he was a kid in the 60's and 70's. Now you need to go to a pheasant farm to shoot one here. I see a couple a year now, but nothing like they used to be.
> 
> Now guys around here that dont want to go to a hunting preserve go out west to Iowa.



We still have great pheasent hunting here but it's in north central and western Kansas.


----------

